# Fliegenrolle wie rum?



## Dennis2017 (25. Februar 2018)

Servus Leute
Vlt ist es eine doofe Frage, aber ich wollte gerne mit der fliegenfischerei anfangen. Habe ein set geschenkt bekommen. Jetzt ist meine Frage wie rum die Rolle dran kommt. Weil man kann ja eine Rolle auch auf links und rechtshänder einstellen. Wenn ich normal kurbel wie bei einer stationärrolle habe ich keinen Widerstand wenn ich zurück drehe greift die einstellbare bremse der Rolle. Wenn ich aber werfe dreht sich die Rolle in die Richtung in der ich die schnur einholen würde. Deshalb wollte ich kurz wissen ob eventuell schon alles so richtig ist oder ob was umgebaut werden muss. Leider habe ich weder einen anleitung noch einen Namen der Rolle. Vlt könnt ihr mir helfen. 

Mfg Dennis 

Petri Heil


----------



## Budi (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Moin,
wie rum läuft die Schnur denn von der Rolle ab? Von der Seite gesehen muss sie unten aus der Rolle laufen. Ob man sie umbauen kann müsste man wissen wie sie aufgebaut ist. Bei meiner Rolle (ganz günstiges Modell) kann man eine Buchse drehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Hallo,

ganz blick ich da nicht durch, aber eins ist klar, die Bremse greift beim Schnurabzug ein; greift die beim Einholen ein ist da was verkehrt, ich vermute, dass die Schnur in falscher Richtung aufgespult wurde. Ist das der Fall, Schnur (und Backing) ganz abspulen und neu in richtiger Drehrichtung wieder aufspulen, Ist keine große Sache.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dennis2017 (25. Februar 2018)

Ähm gute Frage also wenn ich die schnur abziehen würde würde sie mit der bremse laufen. Ich habe auch eine buchse drin aus Plastik mit lagern wenn ich die spule öffne. Ich muss nur wissen ob ich die schnur mit der bremse einholen muss oder nicht aber die bremse brauch ich ja eigentlich nur bei großen fischen sp wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Budi (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Musst mal die Buchse drehen und gucken ob es so gehet. Ist es eine Rolle aus Alu? Also wenn die Schnur runter gezogen wird muss die bremse greifen.


----------



## ClasicII (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Kurz und knapp, "kurbel" Links Bremse rechts.#h


----------



## fishhawk (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*



ClasicII schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp, "kurbel" Links Bremse rechts.#h



Deshalb könnte die Rolle aber trotzdem noch auf Rechtshandbetrieb eingestellt sein.

Wenn du dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn Schnur aufkurbeln kannst und sich die Spule bei Schnurabzug im Uhrzeigersinn dreht, sollte sie im Linkshandmodus sein.


----------



## Dennis2017 (25. Februar 2018)

Ja aber man dreht doch sowieso schnur auf gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Ich kurbel ja nicht rückwärts um schnur auf zu kurbeln oder ist das beim fliegenfischen anders? Gibt's irgendwo eine anleitung wie die schnur richtig drauf kommt auf die spule ?


----------



## Dennis2017 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Oder gibt's irgendwo ein video wie die Rolle sich richtig drehen sollte beim kurbeln ? 
Grüße Dennis


----------



## noob4ever (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Ich glaube da gibts eine LH / RH- Verwechslung


----------



## dreampike (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Wenn ich dran denke, wie ich als 7-jähriger versucht habe ohne jegliche Anleitung meine erste Stationärrolle richtig zu montieren...

Bei Fliegenrollen ist es so: Wenn Du mit der linken Hand einkurbelst, dann sollte die Rolle  so montiert sein, dass sich die Kurbel auf der linken Seite befindet. Einkurbeln: eine nach vorne kreisende Bewegung (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn). Knarzt oder rattert nun die Bremse: Von Rechtshand auf Linkshand umstellen. Spulst Du ab statt auf: Schnur und Backing komplett runter und erneut richtig rum aufspulen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trickyfisher (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen: Die Schnur kommt oben aus der Rolle raus (also nicht auf der Rutenseite der Rolle), einziehen geht leicht, beim Abzug greift die Bremse.
Beim werfen ziehst du die Schnur gegen die Bremse ab.


----------



## oberfranke (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Hmmh, wohl verkehrt rum aufgespult. 
 Bau mal die Rolle an die Angel, Schnur durch den untersten Rutenring und  komplett abziehen, Dann einfach wieder draufkurbeln.

 Probier`s mal aus, wen es nicht funxt stell mal ein Bild von der Rolle an der Angel ein.

 Keine Panik, das wird schon.


----------



## Dennis2017 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Fliegenrolle wie rum?*

Vielen dank Leute, hab jetzt alles richtig. 

Danke


----------

